# Jeanneau 42 vs. Catalina 42



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

We're looking at a 1999 Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 42 (Broker) and a 1990 Catalina 42 (Craigslist). Both are asking $89K. We currently live aboard a Cal 29. We like the tri-cabin layout of the Jeanneau and Catalina, which would better accomodate our 5 and 7 year olds. 


All else being equal, would the Jeanneau have a higher resale value?

Which is a better open water vessel? We live in the Puget Sound, but are open to coastal cruising some day. The broker has impressed upon us that this Jeanneau has completed a circumnavigation, but in my book, that doesn't make it a safe offshore boat. 

Are there any other tri-cabins I'm not considering, for under $90K?

We will miss the Cal. It is great for cruising the Sound.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For cruising the sound and north to around Van Isle etc, Either will work. If you want to sail to Hawaii, either will work! If you want to go try the northern passage, or to anartica....both should work.....

Reality is, both IMHO are about the same, Brian, AKA CD one of our illustrious mods iwth a cat 400 IIRC would disagree, but being as I own a Jeanneau.......we'll let his ugly bull dog and my cute King Charles cavalier duke it out!

The jeanneau might worry me in that it has been around, so things may not be as sound. Then again, it may be more sound since the owners were on it more, so it got fixed upgraded as need be.

Some things one really needs to know, how old are the sails.....if both are original, the Jeanneau's may be more worn out due to the circumnavigation. Hrs on the motor, tankage is enough for YOUR needs.

Jeanneau's size for size are generally faster, a little more new'ish/cutting edge design vs catalina. On the other hand, Catalina uses lead for a keel vs iron in Jeanneau, for some this is a plus for lead, and they will not by iron. Iron is cheaper too!

At the end, get the kids on board, wife etc, Figure out HOW they will fit, is one seem easier to sail rigging wise. what will you need to change etc. Add up the extra's you will have to do on top of the boat coast, then you will know which is best for you.

Both also have owners forums etc online. www.jeanneau-owners.com and Jeanneau Owners Network Forum - Home will get you to a general info/world wise new info and the forum. face book page https://www.facebook.com/groups/16871511284/ I'm sure Brian can come up with the same for catalina.

marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

1999 Jeanneau Sun Odyssey Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Is this the Jeanneau you are looking at? brian would like it as it is a shoal draft. I would not look at it because it is a shoal draft....... There is a 44' Jeanneau with a tri cabin for about 115K IIRC in Vancouver.....may be negotiable.......Looks nicer to me.

Other brands have tricabins too, Beneteau, C&C, Tartan, CS to name a few more brands.

Marty


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know much about the Jeanneau but the Catalina 42 is a very popular cruising boat. I don't think you can go wrong there if you find one in good condition.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

condition is more important than pedigree for a 20 year old boat. Was the Jenneau a charter? Engine hours? rigging original?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

With everything equals, I would take the newer boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

IMHO the Jenn is a better looking boat but if you are living aboard I'd go for the Cat - that pullman cabin is a BIG improvement over a V-berth for a couple.

In terms of build quality I think it's a wash. A circumnavigation uses up a lot of boat - have the sails, rigging, engine etc. been redone since?


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

We placed an offer on the Catalina and the owner accepted. It's in better overall shape, even for an older boat, and it just has a nicer feel inside.... more homey. The engine has about 3300 hrs compared to 6900 on the Jeanneau. It's exciting but I will miss the Cal. I don't think the Catalina will be as fun to sail. It's a floating motorhome.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SV Glossa said:


> We placed an offer on the Catalina and the owner accepted. It's in better overall shape, even for an older boat, and it just has a nicer feel inside.... more homey. The engine has about 3300 hrs compared to 6900 on the Jeanneau. It's exciting but I will miss the Cal. I don't think the Catalina will be as fun to sail. It's a floating motorhome.


Congrats!... I think that was the better choice.. The Jeanneaus have their pluses but I think that the Catalina 42 is a winner.. MkI, I presume?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SV Glossa said:


> We placed an offer on the Catalina and the owner accepted. It's in better overall shape, even for an older boat, and it just has a nicer feel inside.... more homey. The engine has about 3300 hrs compared to 6900 on the Jeanneau. It's exciting but I will miss the Cal. I don't think the Catalina will be as fun to sail. It's a floating motorhome.


Congrats. The Cat isn't meant to be a race boat but it slips right along (PHRF is 96) and is very comfortable on deck and below.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Congratulations

For everything Catalina 42 see Catalina 42 Discussion Forum Forums

Join the Catalina 42 Owners Association - Great People


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

I told my wife that it needs a set of leopard skin sails.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Try Chris at the local Ullman shop in Seattle, He might be able to pull that off! If not, look into their CAL sails, nice panel sewn laminates, about the same price as dacron, but better in light winds etc. 

Marty


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

We've hit a financing roadblock! Our bank only finances boats up to 15 years old. Our other lender wants 30 - 35% down because we're liveaboards. Zoiks! 

Fortunately, the seller is being patient with us. Out last resort was to apply for a loan through Essex Credit Corp. I guess they finance a lot of boat and RV purchases. We should hear back in a couple of days. 

Those leopard skin sails might have to wait.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SV Glossa said:


> We've hit a financing roadblock! Our bank only finances boats up to 15 years old. Our other lender wants 30 - 35% down because we're liveaboards. Zoiks!
> 
> Fortunately, the seller is being patient with us. Out last resort was to apply for a loan through Essex Credit Corp. I guess they finance a lot of boat and RV purchases. We should hear back in a couple of days.
> 
> Those leopard skin sails might have to wait.


Finding someone to finance a 23 year old boat may be a problem, especially with a low down payment. That is the big reason they drop a ton in value after 15 years. If you find someone please advise who did. You might want to speak to local boat brokers to see if they will tell you who they have had success with. I am trying to get a mortgage myself and even that is tough nowadays and there is government backing on the loans and the house can't be moved! I would have expected 30% down on an used boat, liveaboard or not.


----------



## SailingGumby (Jan 18, 2013)

SV Glossa, I am interested in the details of the Jeanneau that you passed on. Can you contact me? Thank you


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

SailingGumby said:


> SV Glossa, I am interested in the details of the Jeanneau that you passed on. Can you contact me? Thank you


While not positive on the for sure, the link I gave to the boat in Olympia is the only local boat of this type in puget sound for sale to my knowledge. Being as a broker was mentioned, I'll swag that.

Also, you can not send or recieve/open pms with out 3-5 posts. So if glossa "DOES" pm you, do a 2, 3 , posts in this thread to get your post count up to receive pms etc, or do a hide your email as such " yadda at something dot com"

Marty


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes - the link was to the one we looked at. To my knowledge it still has a for sale sign on it.


----------



## SailingGumby (Jan 18, 2013)

SV Glossa said:


> Yes - the link was to the one we looked at. To my knowledge it still has a for sale sign on it.


Blt2ski, thanks for the idea.

SVGlossa, i was wondering about getting a call from you at 509fourthreetwo and a onesixsix eight.


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think so. If you have a boat question, ask it, might even start your own thread. But I don't talk to strangers from the Internet.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SV Glossa said:


> I don't think so. If you have a boat question, ask it, might even start your own thread. But I don't talk to strangers from the Internet.


A little paranoid, maybe? Sometimes a phone call is a lot quicker for both people so you don't have to do back-and-forth messaging. Also, the toughest (and often most valuable) criticism is often done privately, not in the fishbowl of message boards.

Why not just call the guy? Someday you might need one of us to return the favor.


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I might be paranoid, however a quick search of my posts will quickly reveal that a-we are new saliors and b-we have small kids with us. Can you please give an example of a question he could ask that I could possibly answer about a boat that I have only spent maybe an hour on in my life? 

Why did we pass on it? The design of the V berth, not enough room for our feet to be flexed due to our height. And we liked the other boat in the same price point better.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Many boats are misrepresented in their listings. Since the ID of the boat has been posted here, many would be reluctant to make that accusation publicly. Talking privately will often reveal the real, unvarnished truth.

Like most here, I've raised kids. I've NEVER been too chicken to make a simple phone call. Scammers don't tend to hang out here. You could always do *67.

We all reveal our personalities here over time. We leave a lasting written record. Don't forget that.


----------



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

This community Rocks!!! I'm addicted! And *67 works great.


----------



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

brian would like it as it is a shoal draft. I would not look at it because it is a shoal draft....... 

Does a shoal draft only mean a more shallow draft...therefore less stability?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

mandomexi said:


> brian would like it as it is a shoal draft. I would not look at it because it is a shoal draft.......
> 
> Does a shoal draft only mean a more shallow draft...therefore less stability?


True Brian would like something as it is a shoal draft. Us around puget sound seem to be in 600+ ft all the time, so and extra foot or two of draft is not a big deal.

as far as the stability part......"assuming" properly designed with more wt in the keel, the shoal draft "should" be just as stable. Then again, with some of the Jeanneau models, they have performance options, which include a taller mast, more SA and one can only get the std deep keel, or the optional DEEP keel which is usually 6-12" deeper yet. It also usually wieghs 2-400 lbs less than std, and shoal is typically upwards of 1000 lbs heavier than the std keel. My wt numbers are only ment to be a example, I am sure if you looked at a 60+ foot boat, you could add a zero to some of the numbers I used, smaller boats in the 20' range you could remove a zero.

Marty


----------



## boating2go (Jul 12, 2012)

mandomexi said:


> brian would like it as it is a shoal draft. I would not look at it because it is a shoal draft.......
> 
> Does a shoal draft only mean a more shallow draft...therefore less stability?


I have always based draft more on where I am going to be cruising. East coast intercoastal waterway, Chesapeake Bay, Florida, and Caribbean a shoal draft is better. I have a 7'3" draft but being here on the west coast it does not matter as much.

If you are worried about stability make sure you do a good sea trail. I would also find an owner's forum and ask them about the over all handling characteristics.


----------

